
Show HN: Invoicing and book keeping App - Costrak
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=accountsapp.accountsapp.com
======
rahimnathwani
If you want feedback from people, it might be worth spending a couple of hours
to:

1) Improve the store listing text, to include more detail about who this is
for, and what it does

2) Create more informative screenshots. The second screenshot totally confused
me. I have no idea what the title 'Drawer closed' means, or what I'm meant to
do on that page (maybe click the button, but then what is the page number
stuff below for?).

From the left-nav, it looks like your app has lots of features. Maybe pick 1
or 2 of the most important user journeys, and try to give people enough
information and screenshots to make them confident about those.

For example, I might use an app that can generate PDF invoices for me, without
needing to open Word or Google Docs. But I don't know whether your app could
help me, because I don't see the format you use, or show detail about whether
I can add my logo, customise the header and body fonts, automatically
calculate VAT or whatever.

I haven't looked, but I'm sure there are other apps that are in your space.
Maybe you can find inspiration from their listings.

~~~
Costrak
Thanks for your comments, I will take them on board.

